
Learn to Create and Flex Flexagons - bhy
http://loki3.com/flex/explore/
======
jhncls
Vi Hart is amazing with flexagons [0].

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIVIegSt81k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIVIegSt81k)

~~~
ketzo
This is where I first learned about them! Absolutely loved watching her videos
when I was younger and just getting into math/science as a concept.

------
timpark
I made some tetra-tetra-flexagons for my wedding, and in the process made an
ImageMagick script to take four images and turn them into two, one for each
side of the sheet of paper.

[https://www.timpark.org/making-a-
tetratetraflexagon/](https://www.timpark.org/making-a-tetratetraflexagon/)
(unfortunately some of the external links are broken, I should do some
editing)

------
082349872349872
related, the mexiflexagon:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTwrVAbV56o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTwrVAbV56o)

~~~
mkl
And more related, also from Vi Hart:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIVIegSt81k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIVIegSt81k),
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paQ10POrZh8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paQ10POrZh8),
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmN0YyaTD60](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmN0YyaTD60)

------
JKCalhoun
The Hexaflexagon unit from "Things of Science" (June 1960):

[http://underlandia.com/index.php/2017/07/17/things-of-
scienc...](http://underlandia.com/index.php/2017/07/17/things-of-
science-236-hexaflexagon/)

------
ScottBurson
I still have a 24-faced hexaflexagon I made in 1975, using onionskin paper and
an HP plotter. (Thinness and accuracy are critical for high-order flexagons.)

------
markandrewj
Weird flex, but OK.

